# World’s Most Beautiful Mosques



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

http://www.onislam.net/english/news/global/491027-worlds-most-beautiful-mosques.html



> The Two Moroccan mosques Grand Hassan II Mosque and Koutoubia Mosque in Marrakech were ranked the 7th and the 25th by the Telegraph.
> 
> CAIRO – Celebrating the Islamic architecture, the daily British newspaper The Telegraph has published a photo gallery of the world’s most beautiful mosques, showing the marvelous designs of the centuries-old places of worship.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

*Sheikh Lotfollah Mosque*:


----------



## ceudah (Jun 25, 2008)

How about this mosque?


----------

